
FCC wants real answers from ISPs on broadband investment - vaksel
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/08/fcc-wants-real-answers-from-isps-on-broadband-investment.ars
======
nazgulnarsil
what total hogwash. the FCC legally prevents competition in the first place
through the high cost of regulatory compliance and then makes a few token
gestures in the consumer interest. If the government really had a problem with
what the telecoms do they would cut the subsidies they receive.

I'm not even going to bother going into the whole AT&T NSA fiasco because then
we're feeding the conspiracy troll.

